# rbc direct investing drips



## irish83 (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi

I am a bit confused about how drips work. Can any dividend paying stock be drip or if not how do you find out which ones can be? Has any one using RBC set up a Drip program? Thanks for the help!


----------



## billiam (Aug 24, 2009)

You should call RBC and ask if they have a list of companies that they will DRIP for you and their set up procedures (forms required to be completed). 

Remember that these type of DRIP's which are referred to as "synthetic" only allow whole shares to be acquired under the DRIP, no fractional shares. Therefore you will need to generate enough dividends from the particular stock you hold to acquire at least one share else you will just be paid cash. You also cannot make OCP's to acquire more shares without incurring commission fees.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

irish83 said:


> Can any dividend paying stock be drip or if not how do you find out which ones can be?


RBC does have a list of companies for which they offer synthetic drips - they do not publish the list, and the only way to find out is by calling and asking about a specific holding.



irish83 said:


> Has any one using RBC set up a Drip program? Thanks for the help!


I've got the synthetic drips on in my accounts, the one issue is that its an all-or-none endeavor, you can not choose individual holdings within the account to drip.

Note, this is synthetic drip only.

If you want to setup REAL drips, you'll need to get RBC to issue stock certificates ($50 ea.), then you can use that to register with the management Co. (e.g. Compushare or whomever for company X) - and do it after. This method WILL allow you to repurchase shares directly with no commissions, and in some instances hold fractional shares, and fully benefit from any drip discount the issuing co. may offer.

Note about RBC synthetic drips, they do pass on discount in some cases, but for this, you also have to call in and ask.

Good luck!


----------

